# drag bikes nitro / electric



## lmdude (Mar 8, 2007)

Are there any kits or componants available. I saw the new era bike,not exactly what i was looking for. Looking for more of a pro stock look.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.shredder-x.com/

check out this web site...

Billy


----------



## PreFontainerc76 (Nov 7, 2007)

nice bike


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

Robb with shredderx has a very nice chassis set up for a prostock bike. you should really check him out. the website is just above on this same page. Rick


----------



## schrader13 (Jan 13, 2011)

a local guy is building this! selling as a roller.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Link above is no good.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Era-Chopper...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b6eff760
hope this helps


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a New ERA chopper brand new in the box if your interested. PM if so.

Wish I had got this one together but never got around to it. Besides I knew of zero places to Drag. I just bought it cause it was so cool.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

the link is good just leave out the [/]
very cool bike , hope they start a classs for these. and the guy can mass make them.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry my friend googled it. if link found will post it.


----------

